# Caçar / Collir / Fer



## TraductoraPobleSec

Com que en aquest altre fil ens anàvem una mica _off topic_ (gairebé), he decidit obrir aquest altre. De fet, penso que en alguna altra ocasió, ja fa mesos, ja n'havíem parlat.

Jo sempre he dit anar a FER rovellons/espàrrecs/cargols/musclos, etc. Però sé que en altres llocs es fan servir altres verbs. A la Dixie li sobtava la possibilitat amb caçar, però he fet una cerca al "dicciu" i mireu què hi diu (caçar). 

Per cert, que amb aquestes pluges ben segur que podrem anar a fer cargols, espàrrecs i, aviadet, rovellons. 

Bon dia a tothom!


----------



## ernest_

Hola,

Amb tots els respectes, però em sembla bastant ridícul això d'anar a "caçar" espàrrecs. Musclos, encara. És que no té cap sentit "caçar" plantes, i si no ja em direu per què es diu "societat caçadora-recol·lectora". No caldria dir "recol·lectora" si "caçar" ja inclogués buscar plantes, o altres coses que no siguin animals salvatges, diriem "societat caçadora" i punt. Però no es diu així, oi? Es diu societat caçadora-recol·lectora, doncs ja està!


----------



## TraductoraPobleSec

Ostres, noi, et trobo un pèl radical: potser a tu et xoca (i a mi, fins fa un temps, també) però en altres llocs sí que ho diuen. Pensa, a més que *caçar* és un sinònim ben genuí de de *collir*.

Bona pluja a tothom!


----------



## Dixie!

Bé, jo penso igual que l'Ernest, com ja he comentat a l'altre fil. Em sobta molt això d'"anar a caçar bolets". Suposo, TPS, que deu ser una expressió ben normal pels voltants de Barcelona o altres indrets del país, però aquí al Delta això no s'ha dit mai i ens sorprèn quan ho sentim. De fet, sona fins i tot ridícul. El verb caçar per a nosaltres implica un animal (caçar tords o conills, per exemple). Mai diríem _caçar bolets_, sinó _collir_ o _fer_ bolets.

PS: Quina sort teniu que us plou, aquí estem secs de fa dies!


----------



## TraductoraPobleSec

ernest_ said:


> Hola,
> 
> Amb tots els respectes, però em sembla bastant ridícul això d'anar a "caçar" espàrrecs. Musclos, encara. És que no té cap sentit "caçar" plantes, i si no ja em direu per què es diu "societat caçadora-recol·lectora".


 


Dixie! said:


> De fet, sona fins i tot ridícul.


 
Ai, nois, què voleu que us digui: és que jo penso que en temes de llengua s'ha de ser molt respectuós i que si en una banda concreta fan servir un verb, un nom o el que sigui per parlar d'una cosa, doncs deixa de ser ridícul. Trobo que són ridículs certs nivells de correcció política i d'eufemismes, però per a *caçar* en el sentit de *collir*, que sembla ser que es diu a moltes bandes, jo mai no parlaria de ridícul... No ho sé... My humble opinion...

A veure si apareix algú per aquí que caci...


----------



## TraductoraPobleSec

He trobat el fil on ja vam parlar del tema (bolets)... Com es nota que arriba la tardor o que fa temps tardorenc... 

Veig que el nostre moderador Ampurdan és qui parla de _caçar_... Deu ser cosa de les comarques de Girona.


----------



## Dixie!

TraductoraPobleSec said:


> Ai, nois, què voleu que us digui: és que jo penso que en temes de llengua s'ha de ser molt respectuós i que si en una banda concreta fan servir un verb, un nom o el que sigui per parlar d'una cosa, doncs deixa de ser ridícul. Trobo que són ridículs certs nivells de correcció política i d'eufemismes, però per a *caçar* en el sentit de *collir*, que sembla ser que es diu a moltes bandes, jo mai no parlaria de ridícul... No ho sé... My humble opinion...
> 
> A veure si apareix algú per aquí que caci...



Tens raó, m'he deixat endur  Volia dir que aquí sobta moltíssim, només això.


----------



## TraductoraPobleSec

Dixie! said:


> Tens raó, m'he deixat endur  Volia dir que aquí sobta moltíssim, només això.


 
OK, OK


----------



## ernest_

Perdona que et contradigui, TPS, però no veig quin problema hi ha en expressar les emocions directament i sincerament. Jo faig i dic moltes coses que molta gent considera ridícules i no em fa res que m'ho diguin, eh? Al contrari. Tots tenim excentricitats. Cada u és com és.


----------



## llenyador

a Vic el bolets els anem a caçar.....


----------



## TraductoraPobleSec

ernest_ said:


> Perdona que et contradigui, TPS, però no veig quin problema hi ha en expressar les emocions directament i sincerament. Jo faig i dic moltes coses que molta gent considera ridícules i no em fa res que m'ho diguin, eh? Al contrari. Tots tenim excentricitats. Cada u és com és.


 
Però aquí no estem parlant de maneres de dir personals, sinó d'una o de diverses comunitats de parlants. Per això considero que _ridícul_ no és un adjectiu adequat, perquè qui el diu és com si se situés en un estadi superior. Suposo que per al nou forer Llenyador, o per al moderador Ampurdan, caçar bolets no és gens ridícul.

Perdona, Ernest, sense ànim de generar polèmica (i menys en aquest fòrum on sempre ha dominat el bon rotllo), però no estic gens d'acord amb aquest ús que fas de la paraula _ridícul_ per al cas que ens ocupa.


----------



## chics

Hola!

Jo "caçar bolets" ho he vist només en el programa de la tele que es diu així, i ho havia interpretat com una manera de donar vida als bolets i heroicitat als boletaires, de donar dinamisme i que soni a una cosa divertida. Collir bolets, pescar... són coses tranquil·les, que requereixen paciència i que no semblen a priori temes supercomercials que tothom voldrà mirar en la hora de més audiència.

Com a verb sento _collir _bolets, espàrrecs, la collita, jeje._ Fer_ és possible, i tant! i a casa l'utilitzem, però és que _fer_ es pot emprar per a tot: fer dissabte, fer els plats, fer el color del cabell... Clar que no diria "fer peixos" per pescar, per exemple. _Gairebé_ tot.


----------



## Mph redux

llenyador said:


> a Vic el bolets els anem a caçar.....


Hola, 
jo sóc d'aquesta zona i en el meu entorn diem "anar a buscar bolets" tot i que sí havia sentit el "caçar", que per cert, no em sembla ridícul ni molt menys, ans al contrari, és una pecularietat molt entrenyable i súper respectable!
De vegades entenem un verb d'una manera i té més significats. Per la raó que sigui, ha caigut en desús el l'associació de caçar-collir, però pel què veig, és perfectament correcte.

slts


----------



## TraductoraPobleSec

Mph redux said:


> no em sembla ridícul ni molt menys, ans al contrari, és una pecularietat molt entrenyable i súper respectable!
> De vegades entenem un verb d'una manera i té més significats. Per la raó que sigui, ha caigut en desús el l'associació de caçar-collir, però pel què veig, és perfectament correcte.


 
No puc estar més d'acord amb tu!


----------



## betulina

Jo el que he sentit més sempre és "buscar bolets", que la feina és meva per trobar-ne...  "Caçar" no em resultava familiar fins fa relativament poc, però trobo que té el seu sentit i hem de tenir en compte que sovint les paraules tenen més significats que als que estem acostumats en el nostre entorn... Si comencem a titllar de "ridícul" tot allò a què no trobem sentit... buf!


----------



## chics

A mi també m'agrada el "caçar", si dieu que es diu, potser l'adopto... ah, i _buscar_, és clar! Buscar i no trobar, snif!


----------



## ernest_

TraductoraPobleSec said:


> Suposo que per al nou forer Llenyador, o per al moderador Ampurdan, caçar bolets no és gens ridícul.



Clar, perquè és un punt de vista. Jo dic que _a mi_ em sembla ridícul, perquè per mi la paraula caçar té un significat que és una persona que porta alguna arma, una escopeta, arc i fletxes, etc. cosa que està totalment fora de lloc quan vas a buscar bolets o espàrrecs, ja que ni els bolets ni els espàrrecs no s'escapen corrent ni es poden defensar  Ara, ja suposo que per ells no és ridícul.



> Perdona, Ernest, sense ànim de generar polèmica (i menys en aquest fòrum on sempre ha dominat el bon rotllo), però no estic gens d'acord amb aquest ús que fas de la paraula _ridícul_ per al cas que ens ocupa.



És que no cal que estiguem sempre d'acord en tot  Simplement, entendre que no tothom pensa el mateix...


----------



## brau

Per les Valències jo diria que és universal dir "*fer*" per a espàrrecs, bolets i derivats, romer, espígol etc.; "*collir*" per a fruites; i "*caçar*", doncs animals, i res més. Jo quan vaig veure el programa aquell de "caçadors de bolets", vaig pensar el mateix que la chics, que era una manera de fer-ho _fashion_ i donar-li un nom curiós al programa. Després veient-lo un dia me'n vaig adonar que és que hi ha gent que ho diu així. Però jo estic d'acord amb la TPS, no veig que siga correcte calificar de ridícul el que en certes zones el verb "caçar" el facen servir per a plantes. La llengua és així, i a nosaltres ens sona extrany, i fins i tot a mi, de primeres, em va _sonar_ ridícul, però no em va semblar ridícul que ho diguessen, perque sé que allí forma part normal de la llengua. Em recorda que a mi, quan vaig estar a Barcelona, hi va haver un taxista que em deia tot acalorat que "o me hablas normal, o me hablas en castellano", i això que m'havia entès perfectament, perquè em va portar on volia sense preguntes... També hi va haver un altre "il·luminat" que em deia que li semblava una tonteria que els valencians diguessem "Com et diuen?" i no "Com et dius?", que no tenia cap sentit... jo crec que les llengües són la democràcia més antiga, i hi ha que tenir sempre una ment quan més oberta millor. 

En fi, perdó pel tostó...


----------



## TraductoraPobleSec

brau said:


> En fi, perdó pel tostó...


 
Cap tostó, Brau, (si més no, per a mi) ets un xiquet molt entenimentat 

A banda que trobo que no és adequat emprar l'adjectiu _ridícul_ en aquest cas, també dir-vos que jo opino que és genial ser creatiu amb la llengua i inventar-se metàfores i combinacions. Així, si no existís això de _caçar bolets/rovellons_ però a algú li sortís de dir-ho així, doncs es mereixeria un Nobel (i més en aquestes èpoques d'empobriment lingüístic).

Que avorrit i que gris, si no exploréssim i explotéssim les paraules! 

Una altra vegada, my humble opinion


----------



## llenyador

gràcies Brau. Estic totalment d'acord amb el que dius.


----------



## Dixie!

Jo, com llenyador, estic també totalment d'acord amb Brau


----------



## Mph redux

Una petita curiositat..."buscar casa/pis" en anglès : house hunting!


----------



## Dixie!

Mph redux said:


> Una petita curiositat..."buscar casa/pis" en anglès : house hunting!



Sí, és curiós, també, veritat?


----------



## TraductoraPobleSec

Dixie! said:


> Sí, és curiós, també, veritat?


 
Curiós fins a un punt! 

I és que realment, trobar un pis suposa una veritable cacera... Segur que gairebé tots nosaltres hem passat per l'experiència i no em negareu que és així! 

A més, s'han d'esquivar perills i obstacles com les enganyifes de certes immobiliàries, etc. Tot plegat és molt salvatge i trobo que té molt de sentit que en la societat anglo hagi quedat ja tan consolidada aquesta manera de dir de "flat hunting".

Ostres! I ara em ve al cap que també hi ha el "job hunting": tota una altra cacera... De les que t'hi va la vida!


----------

